# try not to spew on the screen (rated adult)



## gypsyseagod (Aug 5, 2007)

removed. it wasn't graphic or bad but i just gave an adult rating due to the nature of the joke.


----------



## chris_harper (Aug 6, 2007)

pm me the joke, please.


----------



## az_redneck (Aug 6, 2007)

You're a bad bad boy!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 6, 2007)

trying to stay in the family style graces here... it wasn't bad- just a fair warning. i'm also issuing a public apopogy for going over the bounds.  you can pm me for the joke but i really hate to ruin my respect or standing w/in this group. i really meant no harm.


----------

